# JFDBassers 1232 Mod



## JFDBasser (May 4, 2011)

This is kind of a different post since I've already sold the boat in question, but I really liked the simplicity of the setup and thought some others with 1232's would appreciate it. 

I got a 1981 Sears 1232 six years ago from my best friend as a wedding present ( my wife actually didnt mind getting it as a wedding gift). I used the boat the way I got it a few times before I got a Bassboat and parked the jon. I finally got a membership last year at a local rec. club that has a bunch of old stripmine lakes perfect for the jonboat, so, the rebirth of the 1232 was on. 

When i got the boat it had raised front and rear decks w/ storage, pedestal seats, nasty carpet, a bow mount trolling motor and an old Humminbird 400tx graph, the paint was pretty rough and the boat was VERY unstable with the high decks. Here it is as received. 






I dont have any pics of the tear out and paint job. But I learned why everyone recommends aircraft stripper and self-etching primer. I painted the outside with Charcoal Gray Rustoleum and the interior with olive tinted exterior oil based paint. 









I decided to keep the build simple. I installed carpeted and sealed 5/8" plywood floors in between the bench seats, and infront of the front bench. I also carpeted tops for the bench seat which gave me a place to install 6 and 8" posts for the seats. I made a small bow platform to mount the trolling motor and graph, ran wiring, and put in a battery box and fire ext. it was pretty much done. 





The trailer got sanded primed and painted black. New wheels and a bearing repack. I made a 2x4 bow stop like some I've seen on here and installed a dolly wheel and it was pretty much done.


----------



## JFDBasser (May 4, 2011)

Our club is limited to 5hp in the strip pits so I found a 1973 Sears Ted Williams 4.5hp Outboard. The motor wasnt running when I got it, a carb clean, new fuel and spark plug and there she goes. 




The motor pushed the jon pretty good for small strip pits. The 30lb foot control TM was great on that little boat. I ended up making a livewell out of a cooler and got to use the boat a handfull of times last season. I really had no intention of selling the boat, but my Dad found an incredible deal on a 16' Alumacraft, we figured the 16' V would be much safer to take my three little kids out in so the 1232 went up for sale. It sold in a week....I was actually sad to see her go, but glad the new owners will enjoy her. At least I have a new project coming...

New Boat:


----------



## texasbasser (May 12, 2011)

Hi,
What kind of wood did you use for the flooring and covering the benches? Im looking to do the same thing but I dont know what kind or size of wood to use.

Thanks


----------



## JFDBasser (May 16, 2011)

I used 5/8" Plywood and 1x2's for the supports under the deck. I sealed it with some deck sealer I had lying around and carpeted it all. I worked good...next boat is going to be carpet free...to hard to keep clean.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 17, 2011)

Boat looks great brother. Nice and Simple. I'm modding a 1232 right now as well and it will hopefully look something like yours when it's finished.


----------



## texasbasser (May 18, 2011)

Thanks,
What exactly did you use to secure the wood? to the floor and benches.


----------



## JFDBasser (May 19, 2011)

The wood on the benches are held on with toggle bolts. The floors are screwed down to 1x2 s to get them over the ribs on the bottom of the boat and then just set in there. I wanted the floors to be removeable so I could more easily flip the boat over in the winter since it sat outside year round.


----------



## jm_magic (Jun 23, 2014)

I am sorry, as I know this post hasn't been posted in for a while, but I have the exact same boat and was wondering if you could tell me what size wood you used for the bench tops and if you used toggle bolts for the seat posts also or if they are screwed to the wood. Thank you


----------

